# rack for craft paints



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Helping my wife organize a crafting space. Mrs. wants a rack for her paints. Those little 2 oz bottles from the hobby stores. They measure about 1.25 inches x 5 inches. I went looking at the various kinds of racks and wondered why a spice rack would not do the trick, and then I realized some of them have the bottles laying on their sides so the bottom of the bottle and the color is evident. I suppose storing them that way helps keep a skin from forming between the top of the bottle and the surface of the paint. 

I thought of taking a large piece of corrugated cardboard and bending it into liners for a tray and just store the bottles upside down. They could be labeled with a sharpie for gloss, flat or Satin. I took a long flat piece of corrugated cardboard with corrugations perpendicular to the length. and rolled it tightly and put it in a small flat 1 pound cookie tin. That works great for holding her paint brushes up right. with bristles up. She uses my old office desk that I had for a secretary to use and I already mounted one of those drafting table lights that swings out of the way. Next to make leg extensions to raise the desk up to counter height.,


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

No suggestions, but when I did model aircraft stuff I also stored my paints upside down. It kept them from dying out


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

My spouse wants a craft paint rack, exactly as described above. We bought a spice rack, but it did not fit, so I decided to make one. It isn't done yet, but it is very close to being finished.

I will post more photos, design details, etc. in a thread when the project is complete.

(I will send @holtzdreher photos of the in-progress project via PM this morning to help.)

(Edit: I was interrupted. It is three hours later, and I just sent the PM with the photos.)


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I made this for my airbrush paints. Made the rows deep enough for 2 rows of bottles to interlock. It is 1/2 inch birch plywood and dowels.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I sent a PM to @holtzdreher four days ago. The PM included photos of an essentially complete craft paint rack designed specifically for bottles that his wife uses. I also showed brush holders that were designed to fit in the rack. I offered to send my drawings, notes, dimensional info, etc. 

There was no acknowledgement or reply. Mr Holtzdreher moved on to other threads.


----------

